# Ty 21 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

my poorly done stack

self stack









true color


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is handsome


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

^ agreed !


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!

Tanya


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A slightly stretched male with an ok withers and a very short croup. Excellent angulation front and rear with very good length of upper arm. Very good secondary sex characteristics, dark color and face. I would like to see tighter feet. He looks like he toes out a bit on the right front.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks you really nailed it, he does toe out, less now than before, I don't know if it will ever be straight but it gets better. He is definitely male, most showline people find him too heavy headed and think he must have German lines. I love his deep colour and dark eyes. He has the same dad as Sin my daughter's dog. Both have good colour and temperment and trainability


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Too heavy headed? Not possible, IMO!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeToo heavy headed? Not possible, IMO!


I agree!

I think he is handsome!!!

I like the big ol'heads.. lol..


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Elizabeth we should try to meet next time I come to Guelph to visit my daughter. Where will you train for Schutzhund? If you'd like to see more pics and of my Maine **** Cayenne look on my facebook, Trudy Calvert

I'd love to see your Maine **** too


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I love Kai kids <3 I still want to steal him, Trudy!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Jackie I hope you checked out Sin's pics in the next lower post, he is also a Kai son, There are also pics of others on Wendy's pages, he has produced very well


----------



## Wolfen (Dec 26, 2009)

Drool-worthy. He is one handsome dog!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Trudy, I go to the Hellwig site often. I still want one of her dogs x.x The heads on her Shepherds are REALLY consistent and as they should be! Nice and broad, good fill through the muzzle, no flat cheeks! I'll take it over the collie headed ones I see!

Sin looks SO fantastic!

I wish there were more Kai kids around!


----------

